# Pere Marquette & SW Chief



## glomor (Mar 16, 2010)

I recently took my 4th trip on the SW Chief from Grand Rapids, MI to Fullerton, CA. The previous journeys were in spring or fall, so I was a bit concerned about traveling by train in the winter. I had heard of trains being delayed due to snow, but the weather turned out to be picture perfect and there were no delays. I have traveled both coach and sleeper, but this time I was in coach seating. I'm fortunate that I can sleep anywhere.

The train from Grand Rapids to Chicago and return had two-level coaches. I was told by other passengers, not staff, that they are only used in the winter because they're better in snow. I don't know if that was the reason, but they are certainly more comfortable--smoother, quieter ride, warmer, and most importantly, there is actually a snack bar on board. Especially on the morning ride from Grand Rapids to Chicago it is wonderful to have coffee available! On the single-level coaches, a cart would be pushed down the aisle with cold sandwiches, chips, candy, & pop, but no coffee.

To me, the Grand Rapids station is the weak link on this trip. There are usually a lot more passengers than the small station can accomodate. Parking can be challenging unless you get there quite early. Normally I have my tickets mailed to my home in advance, but this was a last-minute reservation so I planned to use the Quik-Trak Self-Service Ticketing Kiosk at the Grand Rapids station. Unfortunately the machine was not working so each of us without tickets had to line up and give our name, reservation number, and credit card to the one agent on duty. When we arrived in Chicago we had to accompany her to the ticket counter where our tickets were printed out. It was rather time-consuming and confusing but it all worked out ok in the end--at least from my perspective. It would be nice if the station in Grand Rapids was larger and had more than one kiosk. I heard some regular passengers say they wish there was more than one train running between Grand Rapids and Chicago also. I guess Sunday nights are really packed!

On the SW Chief there seemed to be more consistency on the this trip, both going and returning. Both ways passengers were given assigned seat numbers. On both westbound and eastbound trains, I was seated in the very last coach. There were only two coaches on both trains, one less than my previous trips.

On the Chicago to Fullerton train, unfortunately they decided to double people up right at the beginning, even when there were plenty of empty seats available. The gal assigned to sit with me decided to move to another seat, and as far as I know, she was allowed to stay. So I had no one seated with me until Albuquerque. The young man who was assigned to sit with me turned out to be quite sick. I asked to be moved and I was seated with another woman in the next coach.

On this train the snack bar was on the top level, not below as usual. It was right in the center of the car with booths at both ends. The car didn't have the large windows like the other observation cars. I gathered from conversations with the snack bar attendants that they don't like this arrangement. Quite strong opinions expressed!

On the return trip to Chicago, the seat back on the window seat was broken--wouldn't lock in place. Occasionally they would assign someone to that seat, but it was so uncomfortable that they would ask to be moved. So it was fortunate that, on a rather crowded train, I had both seats to myself. Very comfortable for sleeping since I had room to spread out a bit.

The snack bar on the return was the typical configuration on the lower level. I bought dinner from the snack bar -- a chicken terriyaki rice dish -- when I got on the train in Fullerton and it was quite good. I ate the rest of my meals in the dining car, and it was pretty good. Vegetarian pasta, roasted chicken, salmon...all good. The chocolate desserts are really good, too! I thought I might save money by eating in the snack bar, but I like conversing with folks and being waited on. In the morning for breakfast I like having my coffee refilled a couple of times, and they were nice about giving me a to-go cup to take back to my seat.

The other notable and very positive observation about the coach seating is that on this trip, all the coaches had electric outlets at each seat. That is a wonderful development! I wonder if they are available on all the trains now or if I just got lucky! I was able to charge my cell phone and camera batteries. Very convenient!

The scenery on this route is spectacular, especially going through New Mexico. Although it was my 4th trip, I never tire of looking out the window. I see things differently each time. Of course this was my first trip with snow, which gave it an added dimension.

If you would like to see a few photos, I'll try giving my Facebook link. I only have pictures from the westbound trip posted so far, but I'll put up some eastbound shots soon. The window glare gives me fits, but I think they turned out pretty good considering. Enjoy!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4912...mp;l=103de0179b


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 16, 2010)

glomor said:


> On this train the snack bar was on the top level, not below as usual. It was right in the center of the car with booths at both ends. The car didn't have the large windows like the other observation cars. I gathered from conversations with the snack bar attendants that they don't like this arrangement. Quite strong opinions expressed!


What kind of car is this? Is it a CCC taking the place of a SSL?


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 16, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> glomor said:
> 
> 
> > On this train the snack bar was on the top level, not below as usual. It was right in the center of the car with booths at both ends. The car didn't have the large windows like the other observation cars. I gathered from conversations with the snack bar attendants that they don't like this arrangement. Quite strong opinions expressed!
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## glomor (Mar 16, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > glomor said:
> ...


You guys are way beyond me! Translation please? CCC? SSL?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2010)

glomor said:


> You guys are way beyond me! Translation please? CCC? SSL?


CCC = Cross Country Cafe (A combo cafe/dining car)

SSL = SightSeer Lounge (The car with the cafe downstairs and the big windows that curve into the ceiling)

Thanks for the trip report!


----------



## glomor (Mar 16, 2010)

AlanB said:


> glomor said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are way beyond me! Translation please? CCC? SSL?
> ...



Thank you! I enjoyed the trip and thought a good trip deserved a good write-up. Do you know if the coach cars all have electric at each seat now?


----------



## wcswingdance (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the trip report! Each time I read a report, I get more excited about my May train trip. The pictures were fun to look at also. Thanks again!


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 18, 2010)

glomor said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > glomor said:
> ...


Not all, but most.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> glomor said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Are you sure about "most" Superliner coaches having outlets? Seems when I look most do not have outlets. Not sure if there is a record online anywhere of which cars have them.

You may be right, I just have not seen very many.


----------

